# Telemann's Complete Overtures on Brilliant



## Chasman (Jun 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what is happening with this series? It seems to have stopped well short of complete.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed this set before. I then sampled some and discovered by listening that the orchestra playing it was using modern instruments, and while they seemed to sound sort of like a period instrument band with historically informed performance practice, it was simply unconvincing to my ears. That's a great shame, for had this been performed by a period instrument band, I'm quite confident this series would have still been well underway. No doubt listeners who enjoy Baroque music would have expected this to be HIP, but the managers at Brilliant Classics must have misjudged this. 

Compare this with the release of the complete string quintets by Luigi Boccherini, played by a period instrument band, also on Brilliant Classics. Over 8 or 9 volumes released and steadily so.

This is just my guess on why demand for the Telemann set fell short of expectations on the Brilliant Classics label.


----------

